# Brother PE800 / PES Files - Thread Trimming / Jump Stitches



## kam0h (Nov 2, 2018)

I am using my Brother PE800 (AKA PE770) to embroider PES files created in PE-Design 10 by me. 

My issue is that currently I must manually cut the jump stitching. 

I know the cut works, because when thread colour changes are required, it cuts. I'm considering loading my designs with a colour change for every new shape as a long winded workaround. 

I have tried the following bugfixes ;

- design output settings to auto trim jumps >1mm. 
- double check PE800 menus and ensure the auto trims is on. 
- using default fonts within software.

Can anybody help? 

Whether it's tutorials, places to find information, whatever. I'm willing to teach myself what I need to know. I've tried the one guide on youtube for PE-D but whatever she was doing, it didn't seem to actually register the same on my screen.


----------



## kam0h (Nov 2, 2018)

Okay, upon further inspection of manual. I suspect that the PE800 doesn't actually offer any built in cut function between spaces. Very disappointing to find out now, but such is life.

They offer thread cut for end of colour. I can maybe jimmy rig that in combination with some design edits for easier cuts. 

If anybody is able to shine some light on this machine specific issue, let me know, I shall return. Thanks


----------

